# Fire browser full-screen?



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Not only can I not figure this out, I can't find any mention of it as either a feature or a problem.  Maybe I'm in la-la land.....

IS there a way to make the browser display full-screen?  Or do we need to wait for others browsers to be made Fire-ready?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure, Aunt Marge?  If I hold the Fire in portrait, the entire page shows up...if I hold it in landscape, I see the page full width and have to scroll.  Does portrait help?

Betsy


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Betsy,

No, I meant full-screen as opposed to full-page.  IOW, the browser enlarging to fill the entire Fire screen, the way book view does.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

still confused, perhaps because mine appears to fill the whole screen....are you clicking on "Web" from the front page?

Betsy

Here's a pic of mine in Landscape mode:


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Betsy,

In your photo, there are areas on the top and bottom filled with tabs (on the top) and a menu bar (on the bottom). On web browsers in general (PCs, laptops, iPads, even Android phones) there is a button which allows the actual browser screen to take up those spaces, too, so that more of the webpage can be seen at one time.

ETA: Maybe I'm not explaining this well enough - what I mean to say is that the full area of the browser screen should be available to show content, and the menu and tab bars should be able to be hidden so the browser can do that. When reading the web on my Fire I feel like a full third of the available screen space is wasted with things which could be hidden while looking at a web page.

ETA again: See the photos of the silk browser on Amazon's website, about half-way down the page. The tab bar shows, but the tool bar on the bottom is gone. How can I do that? http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Amazon-Tablet/dp/B0051VVOB2/ref=amb_link_84210231_3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0A806ZQP7RM4EKPYZDRE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1321415462&pf_rd_i=133141011


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...good question. (Now that I understand  )  Have you checked on Settiings in the browser app?  (I'm watching a movie on mine right now...)

Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, I've checked just about every place I can find for settings.  I've asked another friend of mine who's an Android frreak and got his Fire yesterday too, but no word yet.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't have a Fire, so I can't experiment with this myself. On this help page at Amazon it states:



> For additional options when using Amazon Silk, *tap the menu icon at the bottom of the screen to display tools for easily sharing web pages, viewing your browsing history, monitoring downloads, and accessing more settings to customize your Amazon Silk experience*.


Is there a choice under "Settings" there?

Added Later: Another thought... I read somewhere that you can make the Options Bar _appear_ by swiping up. Can you make it _disappear_ by swiping down on it?


----------



## KindleMap.net (Nov 12, 2009)

That would definately be a nice feature to have.  I was looking around for the same capability but couldn't find a mention of it. Although, I thought I did see a full screen mode when I first started using it but I was probably just seeing things or was in an app.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

> : Another thought... I read somewhere that you can make the Options Bar _appear_ by swiping up. Can you make it _disappear_ by swiping down on it?


Nope, that didn't work....


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

On mine, it automatically goes away when I don't touch it and comes back when I do.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

durphy said:


> On mine, it automatically goes away when I don't touch it and comes back when I do.


On the browser?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

durphy said:


> On mine, it automatically goes away when I don't touch it and comes back when I do.


It does that everywhere but the browser...

Betsy


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It does that everywhere but the browser...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, that's what I'm seeing.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I've contacted CS to ask them.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

It'd be great if all that stuff would go away and leave more room for the browser.  I'm sure it's a software fix.  Hopefully they fix it!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's my query to CS:

_The photos on the Amazon web page show the browser with no toolbar at the bottom, but I have been unable to manage this on my Fire. I've contacted other Fire owners who have the same issue. Ideally, there should be a way to go full-screen with the browser just as is possible with all other computers. This is especially important with a small screen, and all Android browsers I've tried on my Droid allow for it.

So, could you let me know:
How to get rid of the toolbar at the bottom of the browser?
Even better, how to go full-screen?
And, when will other browsers be available on the Fire?_

And, FWIW, here is the relevant part of their reply:

_At this time, way to go full-screen with the browser on Kindle Fire is not available. We're regularly working on improvements to your Kindle experience. I've let the Kindle team know you're interested in this feature.

However, I've forwarded your comments to our development team and we'll consider your feedback as we plan further improvements. We're regularly working on improvements to your Kindle experience.

It is always important for us to hear how customers react to all aspects. Your valuable feedback will help us to improve the selection and service we provide and we're glad you took time to write to us.

As always, please feel free to contact us should you have future suggestions, questions or comments. We have team of experts who takes into consideration each and every feedback of our customers and brings them into practice. 
_


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know their response. I'm sure this will be something that's fixed in a future software update because they'll be getting a lot of suggestions (and complaints) about this.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I just got off the phone with CS. The fellow with whom I spoke said:

1 - He doesn't see any way to remove the toolbars for full-screen browsing, either.

2 - He can see that there has been a change since the photos were taken for the Fire advertising pages and agrees that what we got should match.

3 - He'll report my comments to his supervisor but suggests we all send feedback via the Amazon webpage.

Here's my feedback note to them:
_The browser software seems to have been changed since photos were taken for the main Fire advertising page on your website. There is now no way to remove the toolbar along the bottom, and combined with the toolbar along the top, a full third of the Fire screen is therefore unusable for browser viewing. I'd be most appreciative if you would provide a software update to allow full-screen viewing of web pages.

The ability to use other Android browsers would also be very welcome._


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a thread going on here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91911.0.html

About using other browsers, you aren't tied to Silk


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------

